# 1st Generation Force Shifter Issue



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

I went to go out on my roadie today for the first time in a couple weeks. As I attempted to shift the Force lever I got no clicks!! The chain stayed in the gear at first, then as I continued to try to shift it eventually crosschained. Neither shifter would work!! Has anyone else ever experienced this? Could it be from sitting used too long? The bike was built 2 years ago, and this is the first issue.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure if this is the same but my frontshifter has stopped working.
If I take the cable of the derailleur the shifter works perfectly (2 clicks in both directions) but as soon as I hook the cable back up it will not click into position and instead just pushes straight through before sticking in position pointing toward the stem.


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds similiar. I did not remove the cables, so I cannot confirm it's the same problem. Mine would stick in towards the stem as well. I sprayed some lube into the shifter mechanism, waited about 1/2 hour then starting working them and eventually they started working again. Frustrating to say the least, but now I walk over to the bike and shift it a few times to hopefully avoind the problem again. I guess we really are the beta testers for these things. I hope yours starts working again soon. I am thinking that my next build will be back to shimano, as I let my last roadie sit for 6 months and never had this type of issue.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds like a maintainance issue not product issue.

My SRAM Force has been left for months on my winter bike. Works perfectly with new inner wires. One thing though - have you replaced the cables with Shimano inners? If so that's going to cause problems as SRAM use thinner gear cables.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

both Shimano and SRAM support standard cables... although SRAM does ship with nice Gore cables.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> Sounds like a maintainance issue not product issue.
> 
> My SRAM Force has been left for months on my winter bike. Works perfectly with new inner wires. One thing though - have you replaced the cables with Shimano inners? If so that's going to cause problems as SRAM use thinner gear cables.


Wrong.

Took it to a local bike shop that deals with SRAM all the time.
They were unable to work out the problem and have sent the shifter to SRAM for warranty claim.
The shop rang and told me that they could see absolutely nothing wrong with the shifter but it still would not work.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

FTR said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Took it to a local bike shop that deals with SRAM all the time.
> They were unable to work out the problem and have sent the shifter to SRAM for warranty claim.
> The shop rang and told me that they could see absolutely nothing wrong with the shifter but it still would not work.


Well I don't have the shifter in front of me, so can only hazard a guess.
9 times out of 10 when I am the LBS presented with similar issues, it's the amateur wrench not the part that has missed something. Mea Culpa!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> Well I don't have the shifter in front of me, so can only hazard a guess.
> 9 times out of 10 when I am the LBS presented with similar issues, it's the amateur wrench not the part that has missed something. Mea Culpa!


OK, you seem to think you know about SRAM Red.
With the cable loose it will shift up and down.
Reconnect the cable with nil tension and it will continue to shift up and down.
Dial any tension into the cable (but still VERY slack) and it will not shift.
It will not click whatsoever.
The lever will also stick pointing toward the stem and will not move back unless you manually do it.
I spent a day working on it and now 2 separate LBS have looked at it.
None of us can see anything wrong with it.

Anyway, I dont really care as SRAM Australia will now be fixing or replacing it. Hopefully they will also be replacing my 53t chainring which is apparently covered under some sort of recall that is not a recall UNLESS you complain that you have been having problems dropping the chain on the big chainring.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

FTR said:


> OK, you seem to think you know about SRAM Red.
> With the cable loose it will shift up and down.
> Reconnect the cable with nil tension and it will continue to shift up and down.
> Dial any tension into the cable (but still VERY slack) and it will not shift.
> ...


My post was not meant to suggest that they are wrong, simply that, in my experience as a LBS owner and SRAM user, quite often it is inexperience rather than dodgy parts. The "Mea culpa" at the end translates as "my mistake". I have used Force since it came out and Red since July 2008 with no issues save the Force caliper recall. There will always be that odd part that genuinely stumps a shop. No rhyme or reason for why it won't work, no crash damage and hasn't been ridden into the ground - so off it goes to the manufacturer for their opinion. 
Good luck with the warranty, just hope you're less blunt in person.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> ................ just hope you're less blunt in person.


Feeling is mutual.


----------

